# My Pets (photos)



## SkyeSpider (Jul 13, 2004)

I see a lot of other people doing this, so I thought I'd share 

What follows are pictures of all my personal inverts and other pets. These photos were taken with three different cameras (two belonging to JakeRocks), so the quality will vary  I hope everyone can get some form of enjoyment out of these. I'll add more spiders as I get more.

First up, my favorite tarantula. Her name is Gion, and she's a T. blondi. I've had her since she was under 2". She's now full grown (10.5") and gravid from a breeding with spiderman2's male. I can't wait to see her little babies! 

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jul 13, 2004)

Next up: a baby A. versicolor. My male produced ~70 in a breeding with one of Todd Gearheart's females. I only kept three for my personal collection, and they're all adorable! 

This is my favorite tarantula species, by the way.

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jul 13, 2004)

This is my wee B. albopilosum who's still a first instar. I got it from Jake, who just bred them. This is such an awesome species!

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jul 13, 2004)

This is my baby B. boehmi I got from Todd Gearheart. It's around 4th instar, I think. I love how you can already start to see a hint of the colors to come 

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jul 13, 2004)

My beautiful B. smithi female, Edana. She's been in my collection for a few years now (bought her from Todd Gearheart). She's such a docile thing, and certainly the favorite of most of my friends.

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jul 13, 2004)

One of my personal favorites, my female C. cyanpubescens, Quirk. I got her from Todd Gearheart last year (noticing a trend here?). She's a little spaz that loves to escape when I'm feeding her, but she's too pretty for me to ever hold it against her!

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jul 13, 2004)

This is my new C. faciatum I got at F.I.R.E. over the weekend. It's fattened up, now, but I still haven't had a chance to sex it. Truly a beautiful spider.

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jul 13, 2004)

One of the jewels of my collection: My E. murinus female: Grim. I got her from a pet shop, here in town (to my great surprise!). This is my idea of true beauty in the tarantula world. I could stare at the paterns on her for hours (and have!).

Oddly enough, she insanely docile. I don't understand it.

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jul 13, 2004)

This is the most frustrating spider in my collection. Her name is Kieran. She's a female G. pulchra. She's 2" long... AND TWO YEARS OLD!   This is probably the slowest growing spider I've ever seen! 

Still, she's a sweetheart.

I got her from Glade's Herp two years ago for only $5! Talk about a bargain.

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jul 13, 2004)

What collection is complete without a G. rosea? This is a female I rescued from a pet shop whom I later bred with a male from another pet shop (she's gravid now). Her name is Medusa, for any curious.

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jul 13, 2004)

Another of my favorites, my female N. chromatus, Nightcrawler. This girl has some true personality!! Whether it's teleporting (she doesn't move, she teleports) to pounce on food or me misting her, or throwing up huge threat displays, she's always doing something.

I got her from Todd Gearheart about a month before Quirk. She's not even a year old, and she's already 4" long!

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jul 13, 2004)

One of my other new ones from the F.I.R.E. show (bought from Inland Sea Reptiles). This is my new P. cancerides. I can't say much about her, yet, but she does have some attitude.

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jul 13, 2004)

Another one of my neat new additions. This is my new solifugid, Critter. I don't know much about Critter, except to stay away from those jaws. YIKES!

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jul 13, 2004)

They don't come any cuter. This is my rat (half dumbo, half hairless), Evil. You can call her Eve, though.

-Bryan


----------



## Socrates (Jul 13, 2004)

Bryan,
Please keep 'em coming...WOW what an absolutely awesome collection!  All your Ts look absolutely fabulous!

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Brian S (Jul 13, 2004)

Bryan, You have some very cool Ts. I just ordered a C fasciatum and a Psalmopoeus cambridgei today.


----------



## Goliath (Jul 13, 2004)

Awesome collection Bryan, nice pictures and some good looking T's.
Mike


----------



## Jakob (Jul 13, 2004)

Good stuff Bryan!

Later, 

Jake


----------



## T_DORKUS (Jul 13, 2004)

That rat is a cutie!  
Cool T's too.


----------



## ShaunHolder (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks for posting the great pics. 

Whats up with that G.Rosea? A post molt pic?


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jul 15, 2004)

ShaunHolder said:
			
		

> Whats up with that G.Rosea? A post molt pic?


Sure is. About two months, post molt. She's really brown, but I still like her.

Thanks for all the compliments, guys!  I'll try to keep this updated as I take more and more photos.

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jul 15, 2004)

T_DORKUS said:
			
		

> That rat is a cutie!


Isn't she the best?!  I love her to death!

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 7, 2004)

An update for ya: Here's my freshly molted P. cancerides. Why do they call them Hatian _browns_ anyway? 

-Bryan


----------



## Pheonixx (Aug 7, 2004)

nice collection. Lots of  great looking T's there


----------



## Mattyb (Aug 7, 2004)

Awesome collection man. I love the rat!


----------



## Zombie (Aug 7, 2004)

TheEternal said:
			
		

> They don't come any cuter. This is my rat (half dumbo, half hairless), Evil. You can call her Eve, though.
> 
> -Bryan


AHAHAHAHAHAHA....

That's probably only funny to me.


Nice collection Bryan.
That's a sharp looking _cyaneopubescens_.


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Aug 8, 2004)

*Awesome pix!!!*

WOW!!! Awesome pix! Your gravid Blondi is beautiful!


----------



## Yve (Aug 8, 2004)

you have a beautiful collection Brian.  The t. blondi is awesome...I might have to get me one of those....




> AHAHAHAHAHAHA....
> That's probably only funny to me.


Its YVEL to you! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 20, 2004)

Some new photos for you all to enjoy. First, a new one of my rat, Eve 

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 20, 2004)

My freshly molted B. boehmi spiderling. I love how I can see the leg stripes, now! 

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 20, 2004)

Next up, my beautiful B. smithi. She's such a sweetheart!

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 20, 2004)

Lastly, at least for this update, my P. canderides. I caught him enjoying an anole we caught in the house.

-Bryan


----------



## cichlidsman (Aug 20, 2004)

TheEternal said:
			
		

> Some new photos for you all to enjoy. First, a new one of my rat, Eve
> 
> -Bryan


did you shave the rat? :?


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 20, 2004)

cichlidsman said:
			
		

> did you shave the rat? :?


Haha! No! I get that all the time, though. She's a genetically hairless rat. Well, half hairless. True hairless have too many health issues.

I like my mammals without hair 

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 20, 2004)

YIKES! I just realized that I left off two VERY important pictures.

First, one of my jewels. My Cyriocosmus elegans. This is my favorite genus of tarantulas, but they're *SO* hard to come by in the US!

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 20, 2004)

Next, my sub-adult female C. cyanpubescens. She's in her akward stage, as I call it. The colors just don't do her justice at the moment.

-Bryan


----------



## cichlidsman (Aug 20, 2004)

TheEternal said:
			
		

> Next, my sub-adult female C. cyanpubescens. She's in her akward stage, as I call it. The colors just don't do her justice at the moment.
> 
> -Bryan


this one is nice. how big is it?


----------



## manville (Aug 20, 2004)

WOAH! to the C elegans. Very very nice tarantula collection!


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Aug 20, 2004)

Bryan, I like how you add a little story to each spider. Nice touch!

That's the first gravid pic I have seen of Gion since breeding.  She is a fattie.  I am glad my male got the job done. LOL


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 21, 2004)

cichlidsman said:
			
		

> this one is nice. how big is it?


Maybe just shy of 3". I never measure for real, though. So it's just a guess.

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 21, 2004)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Bryan, I like how you add a little story to each spider. Nice touch!


They deserve a whole bunch more! 



			
				Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> That's the first gravid pic I have seen of Gion since breeding.  She is a fattie.  I am glad my male got the job done. LOL


Indeed. I'm hoping she drops the sac, soon. It's hard to keep waiting! 

-Bryan


----------



## MyNameHere (Aug 21, 2004)

TheEternal said:
			
		

> Some new photos for you all to enjoy. First, a new one of my rat, Eve
> 
> -Bryan


Me reading this post:

*seeing the pic before reading*
*GASP!!*
*thinking* "Is he gonna feed that to something?"
*reading the text*
"Awww!"
*glad she's not food*

She's really cute, makes me pine for my rattie-keeping days, but the T's are less work, and they smell better.  Usually


----------



## 8leggedrobot (Aug 21, 2004)

I know that feeling, LOL  I've had several pet rats and other rodents... I'm not getting any pets I _have_ to feed mammals to.  This is why I don't have snakes anymore that need to eat things other than crickets/ anoles/ fish. I can cope with that. ;P LOL


----------



## SkyeSpider (Oct 17, 2004)

Time to update! All of these photos were taken tonight, and this is my entire tarantula collection. Details are listed on the photos.

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Oct 17, 2004)

Here's the next five 

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Oct 17, 2004)

Can anyone tell I swiped my girlfriend's camera when she went to work today? 

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Oct 17, 2004)

Last batch.

-Bryan


----------



## PapaRoacher (Oct 17, 2004)

TheEternal said:
			
		

> Another one of my neat new additions. This is my new solifugid, Critter. I don't know much about Critter, except to stay away from those jaws. YIKES!
> 
> -Bryan


Isn't that a Camel Spider?


----------



## SkyeSpider (Oct 17, 2004)

PapaRoacher said:
			
		

> Isn't that a Camel Spider?


There's no such thing  ;P 

-Bryan


----------



## Vys (Oct 17, 2004)

Grim is _so_ cool, but that tank doesn't look so fun?


----------



## SkyeSpider (Oct 17, 2004)

Vys said:
			
		

> Grim is _so_ cool, but that tank doesn't look so fun?


I don't really know why, but every time she webs up her tank, the web turns yellow/brownish within a few days. I used to clean it every time it happened, but I just leave it now. Does anyone else have this problem?

-Bryan


----------



## shogun804 (Oct 17, 2004)

hey man nice pics i have an N Chrom.  aslo its very small though only like 3 months old though very small like a .5 to .75 inches total if that im hoping to see some real big changes throughout the year though i got really excited when i saw the pic you posted...really nice man great collection


----------



## shogun804 (Oct 17, 2004)

hey man nice pics i have an N Chrom.  aslo its very small though only like 3 months old though very small like a .5 to .75 inches total if that im hoping to see some real big changes throughout the year though i got really excited when i saw the pic you posted...really nice man great collection


----------



## MeteoRa (Oct 17, 2004)

nice collections


----------



## PapaRoacher (Oct 18, 2004)

TheEternal said:
			
		

> There's no such thing  ;P
> 
> -Bryan


Isn't this a Camel Spider?


----------



## SkyeSpider (Oct 18, 2004)

PapaRoacher said:
			
		

> Isn't this a Camel Spider?


There is no such thing as a camel spider. Those are solifugids  :} 

-Bryan


----------



## Fred (Oct 18, 2004)

how long have you had your T. blondi?


----------



## Jakob (Oct 18, 2004)

Where was I when you got that Bluefang? I'm jealous...  

Later, 

Jake


----------



## SkyeSpider (Oct 19, 2004)

Fred said:
			
		

> how long have you had your T. blondi?


Three years now, I think.

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Oct 19, 2004)

JakeRocks said:
			
		

> Where was I when you got that Bluefang? I'm jealous...


I got it when I ordered Rachel's birthday gift (she'll be making a post about that soon enough). Remember when you were leaving for the Tampa show and I told you not to worry about grabbing me anything 'cause I just placed an order? 

-Bryan


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey Bryan,

Is Gion still gravid?  Are you expecting her to lay an eggsac soon?  Lemme know. 
Thanks!


----------



## MichiganHerp (Oct 19, 2004)

TheEternal said:
			
		

> There's no such thing  ;P
> 
> -Bryan


Also known common names are Camel Spider, Wind scorpion, wind spider, etc... This species has a lot of common names because of how it looks and how big it gets. I personally think its freaky looking.  ;P


----------



## SkyeSpider (Oct 19, 2004)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Is Gion still gravid?  Are you expecting her to lay an eggsac soon?  Lemme know.


I don't know how she would become ungravid   Yes. Jake and I are both expecting the sac any day. I check her every morning for it.

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Oct 19, 2004)

MichiganHerp said:
			
		

> Also known common names are Camel Spider, Wind scorpion, wind spider, etc... This species has a lot of common names because of how it looks and how big it gets. I personally think its freaky looking.  ;P


I'm aware, but I *HATE* that common name. It's a recent one that's surrounded by massive amounts of urban legends. On top of that, it's not a spider and has nothing to do with camels.

-Bryan


----------

